# Let’s talk fertilizer!



## Little_Gourami (Oct 29, 2021)

I just came back from my LFS with a UNS 60U (20 gallons) and they gave me two liquid fertilizers for free.

They are Aquario Neo Solution Potassium and Iron.

I’ve been using Tropica Plant Growth Specialized Fertiliser (the green one) on my current tank, but I’m running low.

I’ve also used Seachem Flourish Excel I’m the past, but I’ve mostly stopped and I’m also running low.

Which liquid fertilizers would you recommend that I use with the Iron and Potassium? Since I’m running out, I’m tempted to try something new.

The new tank won’t have CO2, at least not right now. I have all the supplies, but need to get my 5lb tank refilled. 

I also have a bag of Flourish root tabs for the new tank.


----------



## Puffersrule (Dec 26, 2018)

I think the first step to taking fertilizer seriously is mixing your own from dry. But it sounds like you have just the one tank so obviously the price of premixed isn’t a barrier. But if you just want one bottle it will already have potassium and iron isn’t really needed until you get the co2 and some high demand plants. I would just keep going with the tropica you already know. You can’t miss with tropica.

Good luck.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

May I ask what type of substrate you will be using?


----------



## Little_Gourami (Oct 29, 2021)

Reckon said:


> May I ask what type of substrate you will be using?



I have a third of a bag of Fluval Stratum left, so I’ll need to pick some more up. That, or I give Seachem Flourite a try and cap my remaining Stratum with it. 

There will also be a foreground area with sand, but nothing will be planted there.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

If you are not running CO2 I’m not sure you really need to dose your tank right away if you are using nutrient rich substrate.
Maybe just Potassium and Micros.
Smaller doses of whatever liquid Macros you’d like in 6-12 months time.


----------



## Little_Gourami (Oct 29, 2021)

Reckon said:


> If you are not running CO2 I’m not sure you really need to dose your tank right away if you are using nutrient rich substrate.
> Maybe just Potassium and Micros.
> Smaller doses of whatever liquid Macros you’d like in 6-12 months time.


So I ended up adding CO2. I figured that after spending all that time setting up the new tank, I may as well give it the best chance of success. 

I don't have a bubble counter, but the drop checker is green. Between that, and the liquid fertilizers the plants are looking much healthier.

I switched over to Seachem Flourish (found most of a bottle in the basement with some other fish supplies), and I'm using the Potassium and Iron 2 times per week. I'm also dosing Flourish Excel daily. I was originally concerned that it would all be too much, but so far so good? 

The plants had some algae on them when I moved them to the new tank, and it appears to be dying back. I changed so many variables at once, so it could be for a number of reasons.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Any pictures?


----------



## Little_Gourami (Oct 29, 2021)

TomC said:


> Any pictures?


Hi there, yes here you go!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice, clean look. I would consider adding a background.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Lovely!!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking tank


----------



## Little_Gourami (Oct 29, 2021)

Thank you! It's bringing me much joy.


----------

